# Programm zum erstellen von 3d Welten



## Ajkula (15. Juli 2011)

Ich möchte mein Heimatstadt zu Dokumentationszwecken nachbauen und im Internet mit einer entsprechenden Engine begehbar machen.
Zu diesem Zweck habe ich mir Cinema 4D 12 besorgt und zu einem großteil die Bedienung gelernt, nun habe ich aber das Problem das immer wieder das Bild "stecken bleibt" und ich nur mehr einen kleinen Ausschnitt in Echtzeit sehen kann.
Ich habe beim Hersteller angefragt, meine Karte genannt und auch ein paar andere Karten die ich mir besorgen wollte, man hat mir geantwortet dass Cinema 4D 12 sowohl auf meiner alten (Geforce 9800gt) als auch auf den von mir genannten neuen Karten problemlos laufen müßte.
Das momentan von mir verwendete System (Vista 32bit) ist eigentlich noch gut in Form, Auslastung der CPUs und des RAM sind bei solchen Fehlern im normalen Bereich.

Was denkt ihr wäre die beste Lösung, soll ich mir ein anderes Programm besorgen und dieses lernen, oder soll ich mir einen High-End Rechner zusammenbauen bzw. eine stärkere Karte besorgen?


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juli 2011)

Redest du von einer freibegehbaren 3D Welt oder willst du ein "Foto" bzw. "interaktiven" Film erstellen? Cinema 4D ist doch meiner Meinung nach ein Renderprogramm welches entweder Bilder oder Animationen ( fest definiert ) erstellt.

Ich würde einfach mal behaupten das ein SDK Toolkit der UE3 oder von Crysis ( 1 & 2 ) für dein Vorhaben besser geeignet sind. Du hast im Grunde eine funktionierende 3D Engine und kannst dich komplett aufs "Mappen" konzentrieren.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2011)

ja, cinema ist eher ein Programm, mit dem Du einzelne 3D-Szenen in Ruhe berechnen lassen kannst, dafür dann auch qualitativ besser als "Echtzeit"-3D. Es kann sein, dass Du da auch Video mit machen kannst, dann legst Du quasi eine Kamerafahrt fest, die Videos würden das dann je nach Qualität aber sehr lange dauern, da wird jedes Bild einzeln in Ruhe berechnet - das ist nicht dafür gedacht wie bei einem Spiel da in Echtzeit durchzugehen. Die Frage ist, was genau Du machen willst: willst Du daraus ein Video erstellen und es Leuten zeigen, oder soll jedermann selber durch die Stadt gehen können, wenn er ebenfalls die passene Software hat? Oder soll es gar per INternet interaktiv im Browser begehbar sein? Und wie gut und detailliert soll es aussehen?


----------



## Ajkula (15. Juli 2011)

Es soll im Browser frei begehbar sein, man sollte aber auch "Wände" etc deffinieren können.
Details der 3d Umgebung wie etwa Anzahl der Polygone sollten erhalten bleiben, JPEG Texturen können ruhig gröber sein.

Habe mir erklären lassen dass sich Modelle aus Cinema 4d samt Farbgebung/Texturen etc. exportieren und weiterbearbeiten lasse, wenn es da aber etwas simpleres gibt und man dies auch mit einer freeware Engine in einem Browser einigermaßen flüssig darstellen kann dann wäre das super.


----------



## TippEx95 (15. Juli 2011)

Blender ist eine sehr gute kostenlose Software, wenn auch am Anfang recht komplex zu bedienen. Der Vorteil ist, dass es auch einen Echtzeit Modus hat.
Mit Blender kannst du auch sehr einfach direkt festlegen, welche Aktionen der User durchführen kann, sozusagen ein kleines Spiel programmieren, da man dafür Logic Bricks verwenden kann und nicht zwingend scripten muss.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2011)

Also, wenn es im browser frei begehbar sein soll, dann müsste ja auf dem Server oder auf der Website die Software laufen, die das berechnen kann. Ich weiß nicht, ob es so was als Freeware gibt, aber halbwegs professionell ist so eine Lizenz für so was sicher nicht billig? ^^


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juli 2011)

Hmm, dann würde ich mal nach div. Ansätzen bezüglich 3D im Browser bzw. OpenGL im Browser schauen, welche Engines welche Formate lesen können.

Was wohl mittlerweile recht gut funktioniert sind die Quake 3 Arena Levels, aber auch andere, grafisch anspruchsvollere Formate dürften gehen. Also Cinema 4D ist, als Grundgerüst, schonmal gut ... nur leider eben nur die Hälfte der Miete.


----------



## Soki (15. Juli 2011)

Also spontan würde ich bei so einem Vorhaben eher eine Software wie Opensim vorschlagen OpenSimulator – Wikipedia

Da würde man dann einen Server aufsetzen und hätte eine leere Welt, die man mittels eines Avatars bebauen könnte. Das Erstellen von Gebäuden würde dann eher dem Legoprinzip entsprechen, allerdings kann man auch dort Texturen einsetzen, sodass das Ergebniss durchaus ebenbürtig eines einfachen 3D-Models entspricht. Alternativ lassen sich dort in Zukunft möglicherweise auch meshes aus 3D-Programmen importieren, bin da aber nicht auf dem letzten Stand.

Einziges Problem bei der Sache ist die Präsentation hinterher: Im Moment müsste sich ein potentieller Besucher noch den Clienten runterladen und installieren, ein Browser-PlugIn könnte aber in Zukunft auch möglich sein.

€: Hier mal ein Video dazu um überhaupt eine Vorstellung davon zu bekommen:
(Bei 1:35 sieht man auch kurz wie man baut)




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FfMouJFcp8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Ajkula (17. Juli 2011)

Das sieht ein wenig aus wie Second life, und wenn ich dort so arbeiten muß wie gezeigt ist das zu simpel für meine Zwecke.

Kann Blender eigentlich auch zum erstellen von Spielwelten genutzt werden?
Also für eine freeware Engine oder zum basteln eines Mods?
In wie weit kann man die Dateien exportieren und wohin?


----------



## Soki (17. Juli 2011)

"zu simpel" ist relativ. Wie viele Details man dort "verbaut" bleibt einem schließlich selbst überlassen. Gerade im Zuge der Mesheinführung wird sich in Second Life zB grafisch einiges tun.

Mit Blender kann man auch Spiele erstellen, zB Yo Frankie – Wikipedia
Was man an Formaten importieren und exportieren kann sollte hier stehen: blender.org - Import & Export


----------



## golani79 (17. Juli 2011)

Man kann mit jedem 3D Tool Content für Games erstellen - obs jetzt Maya, Max, C4D, Modo, ... ist, ist egal.

Wenn du die Sachen in nem 3D Tool erstellst, dann brauchst halt dann noch ne Engine, mit der du die Sachen zusammenfügen kannst. Musst dann halt auch auf die Anforderungen schauen, die an die Models bestehen.

Zu deinem Startpost - was heißt, du kannst nur noch nen kleinen Ausschnitt in Echzeit sehen? Hast du schon viel Content im Viewport? Wenn ja, das schlägt sich dann halt auf die Framerate.
Entweder Objects hiden, die du nicht benötigtst oder halt nen anderen Display Modus wählen - weiß nicht ob du shaded oder sowas in der Richtung an hast, aber das frisst halt Performance.

Wenn du noch nicht viel Content hast und C4D trotzdem ruckelt, dann würd ich mal auf den aktuellsten Grafiktreiber updaten wenn du das noch nicht gemacht hast.


----------



## Ajkula (17. Juli 2011)

Nein, es ist nicht sehr voll, das war zuletzt mit einem einzellnen Würfel.
Wenn ich den Ausschnitt bewegen will bleibt ein großer Teil des Bildes "stecken" und ich sehe die Bewegung zB nur im linken oberen Viertel in Echtzeit ablaufen, alles ander bewegt sich garnicht, oder erst mit großer verzögerung, was das Arbeiten mit dem Programm unmöglich macht.

Die Treiber sind auf dem neuesten Stand, ich vermute dass das System bereits durch anderes überfordert ist weshalb ich denke mir einen Rechner zu besorgen auf dem ich aussschließlich Grafikbearbeitungsprogramme, und sonst nichts, laufen lasse.


----------



## golani79 (17. Juli 2011)

Du sprichst von "Vierteln" - arbeitest du in einer Ansicht oder hast du alle aktiv (top, side, front, persp)?

Was hast du denn neben der 9800GT und Vista 32bit für ein System?
Müsste eigentlich vollkommen ausreichen - hab früher, bevor ich auf Maya gewechselt hab auch mit C4D gearbeitet auf nem Core 2 Duo mit ner 8800GTS, 32bit System und hatte keine Probleme damit.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2011)

golani79 schrieb:


> Du sprichst von "Vierteln" - arbeitest du in einer Ansicht oder hast du alle aktiv (top, side, front, persp)?
> 
> Was hast du denn neben der 9800GT und Vista 32bit für ein System?
> Müsste eigentlich vollkommen ausreichen - hab früher, bevor ich auf Maya gewechselt hab auch mit C4D gearbeitet auf nem Core 2 Duo mit ner 8800GTS, 32bit System und hatte keine Probleme damit.


 Schau mal die späteren Postings: er möchte das ganze ja begehbar online auch für andere haben - wie sähe es denn da aus? Muss dann der Server eine gute Graka haben, oder geht das ausschließlich CPU-basiert?


----------



## golani79 (18. Juli 2011)

Na ja, um es für andere begehbar zu machen, bräuchte er ja dann ne Engine in die er dann die Models übernimmt oder das alles halt vorgerendert einbaut - und dann müsste daraus ein lauffähiges Programm erstellt werden.
Wobei ich jetzt nicht genau weiß, wie das mit vorgerenderten Sachen funktioniert - da müsste ich nen Kollegen aus dem anderen Studiengang fragen, die die Spiele programmieren.
Bin nur armer 3D´ler ^^

Denke mal, die Performance wäre von der Technik abhängig mit der das dann umgesetzt wird und wie Software dann am Client läuft.

Sein Problem jetzt ist aber, dass die 3D Software nicht flüssig läuft - und wenns schon bei nur einem Primitive Probleme gibt, dann kann das sicher nicht an der Hardware liegen, denn die ist, wie schon erwähnt, gut genug.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Juli 2011)

Wir drehen uns im Kreis, der TE braucht eine 3D Engine für Offline bzw. eine Engine die auch in einem Browser läuft.
Einfach mal nach 3D Engine Browser googlen, da findet du einiges und u.a. auch die von mir genannte, die Quake 3 Levels abspielen kann.


----------

